# Walnut floating desk



## mooney8302

A desk I built using walnut. I used an aluminum cleat to attach it to the wall. The finish is general finishes arm-r-seal


----------



## gideon

cool, i'd love to see more photos. can you show us how you hung it?


----------



## rayking49

Very nice job on the desk. You just gotta love walnut


----------



## sanchez

Looks good, thanks for posting!


----------



## jharris

Very very nice. I really like the simplicity of line and contemporary style.

I too would like a peek at the cleat you used. Purty please!

Jeff


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Cool*

Cool desk.


----------



## zduchene

This is sweet! I would love to build something like it. I would also love to see how it is mounted to the wall.

Z


----------



## mooney8302

zduchene said:


> This is sweet! I would love to build something like it. I would also love to see how it is mounted to the wall.
> 
> Z


Unfortunately I don't have a photo of the cleat on the desk, but here is a link to the one I used. http://www.hangmanstore.com/mobile/default.aspx#P76


----------



## mooney8302

It is the professional French cleat system.


----------



## zduchene

That is this one right?
http://goo.gl/moFiF


----------



## Carvel Loafer

Sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl

Looks like a great place to read WW magazines and plan the next project


----------



## mooney8302

zduchene said:


> That is this one right?
> http://goo.gl/moFiF


Yes, that's the one, I used the 30 inch version.


----------

